# Aluminum vs. Aluminium



## Audi Driver P.E. (Mar 29, 2017)

How do you say (and spell) the name of the metal identified as element number 13 on the periodic table.  Currently in a discussion in my office as to which way is proper (regardless of what is commonly used):

Aluminum? or Aluminium?

:B


----------



## thekzieg (Mar 29, 2017)

Aluminum because I'm American. Aluminium is British.


----------



## mudpuppy (Mar 29, 2017)

A similar question, how do you pronounce the letter represented by the character Z?  "zee" or "zed"?  I suspect answers will mirror Aluminum or Aluminium above.


----------



## MA_PE (Mar 29, 2017)

A similar answer to thekziengPE above..."zee: because that's what Americans call it.  My experience is that it's generally foreigners that say "zed"


----------



## Dleg (Mar 29, 2017)

Let's ask canadagoose.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Mar 29, 2017)

Dleg said:


> Let's ask canadagoose.


----------



## canadagoose (Mar 29, 2017)

Dleg said:


> Let's ask canadagoose.


um, not ium, unless I'm doing it on purpose.


----------



## canadagoose (Mar 29, 2017)

Dleg said:


> Let's ask canadagoose.


This is the only result when I search for canadagoose.


----------



## leggo PE (Mar 29, 2017)

I have a friend from NZ who pronounces the letter "z" as zed.


----------



## mudpuppy (Mar 30, 2017)

leggo said:


> I have a friend from NZ who pronounces the letter "z" as zed.


Let's ask @Dexman PE PMP


----------



## Ble_PE (Mar 30, 2017)

mudpuppy said:


> Let's ask @Dexman PE PMP


It's obviously zed because us ignorant Americans can't get anything right.


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 30, 2017)

how do you people say pecan?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Mar 30, 2017)

From what I can tell, once you leave North America, all other English speaking countries say Zed.

Here it's pronounced Al-you-min-eee-um.

Also it's: ash-fault instead of azphalt

They also seem incapable of saying several words that normally end with a vowel sound without adding an extra R: Idear, criteriar

Annoying as shit.


----------



## Dleg (Mar 30, 2017)

I'm pretty sure it's ass fault.


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 30, 2017)

black gold


----------



## mudpuppy (Mar 31, 2017)

Road Guy said:


> how do you people say pecan?




My wife (native Georgian) says "It's not a pee can! That's what truckers use."


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 31, 2017)

sorry to tell her this but she is wrong. Ask her how she pronounces Houston County?


----------



## MetsFan (Mar 31, 2017)

when you're standing in a queue waiting for something, is it in line or on line?  I'm from NY, which is apparently the only place where people say standing on line.


----------



## MA_PE (Mar 31, 2017)

Road Guy said:


> black gold


texas tea


----------



## MA_PE (Mar 31, 2017)

MetsFan said:


> when you're standing in a queue waiting for something, is it in line or on line?  I'm from NY, which is apparently the only place where people say standing on line.


yep.  normal people are waiting in line.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Apr 2, 2017)

Here you're in the queue.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Apr 10, 2017)

theater or theatre?


----------



## snickerd3 (Apr 10, 2017)

Audi driver said:


> theater or theatre?


depends on what you are going to watch.  A movie --&gt; theater.  A play, concert, performance ---&gt;  Theatre


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Apr 10, 2017)

snickerd3 said:


> depends on what you are going to watch.  A movie --&gt; theater.  A play, concert, performance ---&gt;  Theatre


AMC, Regal, et al, appear to disagree somewhat.


----------



## MetsFan (Apr 10, 2017)

snickerd3 said:


> depends on what you are going to watch.  A movie --&gt; theater.  A play, concert, performance ---&gt;  Theatre


This is how I always thought of it.  I also found this: http://grammarist.com/spelling/theater-theatre/


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Apr 10, 2017)

snickerd3 said:


> depends on what you are going to watch.  A movie --&gt; *cinema* theater.  A play, concert, performance ---&gt;  Theatre


Fixt


----------



## Supe (Apr 11, 2017)




----------



## csb (Apr 11, 2017)

This thread has been up since March 29th and I still get confused on why Audi is needing to know about AI and I how I didn't even know he had a cattle ranch. 

AI= artificial insemination


----------



## MetsFan (Apr 11, 2017)

> 2 hours ago, csb said:
> This thread has been up since March 29th and I still get confused on why Audi is needing to know about AI and I how I didn't even know he had a cattle ranch.
> 
> AI= artificial insemination


I just realized Audi started this one and not the Goose.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Apr 11, 2017)

csb said:


> This thread has been up since March 29th and I still get confused on why Audi is needing to know about AI and I how I didn't even know he had a cattle ranch.
> 
> AI= artificial insemination


the second letter is a lower case L.


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 11, 2017)

did the goose fly back to the great north for summer?


----------



## csb (Apr 11, 2017)

Audi driver said:


> the second letter is a lower case L.


Things I know, once I open the thread.


----------



## matt267 PE (Apr 11, 2017)

Road Guy said:


> did the goose fly back to the great north for summer?


Maybe he found a job?


----------



## thekzieg (Apr 11, 2017)

I'm guessing he got caught up in the spring migration.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Apr 11, 2017)

Road Guy said:


> did the goose fly back to the great north for summer?


You ask that like you care! :thumbs:


----------



## leggo PE (Apr 12, 2017)

Despite having commented on the first page, every time I see this thread, my first instinct is that it's about Artificial Intelligence.


----------



## thekzieg (Apr 12, 2017)

leggo said:


> Despite having commented on the first page, every time I see this thread, my first instinct is that it's about Artificial Intelligence.


SAME.


----------



## MetsFan (Apr 12, 2017)

leggo said:


> Despite having commented on the first page, every time I see this thread, my first instinct is that it's about Artificial Intelligence.


Ha, me too!


----------

